# True Value Snow Chief - SC8270 - Parts help



## maboater86 (Jan 12, 2017)

]Hello,
Thanks for the great forum! I'm having difficulty finding the correct parts, and my local parts guy isn't too much help. I have checked the belt cross-reference guide, but can't find what I need. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Information and part info I have:

Auger Belt 709568 ------ New Part #581264? ------ Another part #37X120MA?
Idler Puller Auger 170530
Traction Belt 709147 ----- 5799?
Return Spring 709527





Thank-You!


----------



## maboater86 (Jan 12, 2017)

Since I'm new it won't let me post an image of the tag, but here's the model / serial number info from the service tag.


Model 
SNOW CHIEF 
603228 
584422
____________________

Serial 
300207
M250


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

When I entered the model numbers (separated by a space) into Google it gave me a page that had what sounds like some bad news:

Small Engines (Lawn Mowers, etc.): Snow Chief parts, friction wheel, wheel assembly


----------



## maboater86 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response! I've come up with similar results about the Atlas buyout. I can prob find a pulley and spring that will kind of work... The issue is getting the belts, in particular the auger belt... it's shredded and doesn't have any markings left. I was thinking of just matching one up, but the belt is hanging on by a thread lol. I'm not a fan of making multiple trips to the stores in the area doing trial and error. I'd like to at least find the size of the belts... Any thoughts?


----------



## maboater86 (Jan 12, 2017)

Well I'm going to order a couple:

Murray 37X120MA 

and a whatever 4L-350 I can find... PIX, Dayton, Dayco....

Thanks for the help! If I'm not back, it was successful.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Best I can do is find what looks like the parts diagram for your machine:

http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/MTD/A6240N.pdf

Part '45B' seems to be your part, but no size seems to be listed. Maybe that is of some use to you?


----------



## maboater86 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, that exact PDF is where I got the original part #'s from in the first post. Thanks for your help! I ordered those belts I listed. I will Frankenstein this thing if I have to! lol Cheers!


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

709568 BELT AUGER 581264 | Tool Parts Direct
https://www.m-and-d.com/MTD-709568.html


And maybe if you're lucky
https://www.amazon.com/Rotary-5068-Premium-Belt/dp/B0013V2LIO

Entering a google search for the part number proved handy!


----------



## Jethro9591 (Feb 18, 2019)

I also have an old True Value Snow Chief model 603228 584422. I need a new friction wheel assembly. Does anyone know of a replacement part through MTD or other manufacturers that would fit it? This old blower works great but stopped being able to move in 4th through 6th gear. Thank you!


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello Is the friction wheel about 41/4” wide and have three bolts holding it ?? If so it’s a standard one used on many brands and models. Which belts do you need drive and auger in the diagram ?


----------



## Jethro9591 (Feb 18, 2019)

Bluejoe said:


> Hello Is the friction wheel about 41/4” wide and have three bolts holding it ?? If so it’s a standard one used on many brands and models. Which belts do you need drive and auger in the diagram ?



Hi,
From the parts diagram and previous posts, it looks like I need #709147 for the traction belt and #709568 for the auger.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

This belt number comes up for traction belt:


*579932MA*

*Auger belt:*

*https://www.amazon.com/Antanker-581264-Replaces-Sears-Roper/dp/B07JQ874MR/ref=asc_df_B07JQ874MR/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242087006306&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16691680614851760288&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001884&hvtargid=pla-579763136109&psc=1
*


----------



## Jethro9591 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Guys....thank you for the information on the drive and auger belts. I have them ordered!
I was able to get the friction wheel assy out and it was the 4 1/2 inch one and it had a Sears sticker on it so I’m getting a new one from them. My problem now is getting the hex shaft and friction wheel assembly back in! This Snow Chief has the bearings inside and I can’t seem to get the shaft back in...the chain back on its sprocket and the friction wheel assembly back in its guides! Any ideas or techniques? Again, there are no holes for the ends of the shaft to fit into.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Jethro9591 said:


> My problem now is getting the hex shaft and friction wheel assembly back in! This Snow Chief has the bearings inside and I can’t seem to get the shaft back in...the chain back on its sprocket and the friction wheel assembly back in its guides! Any ideas or techniques? Again, there are no holes for the ends of the shaft to fit into.


Tip fer when ya take something apart that ya don't normally take apart. Take lotsa pictures! Or... label, label, label! Otherwise you're probably holding yer tongue the wrong way and with some patience and perseverance, the location of the shafts will become intuitive. Think, think, think... if ya pulled it apart, you can put it together. :thumbsup:


----------



## mstriker250 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi I just recently acquired at Atlas
8270 I just ordered the belts per this thread I'm wondering what friction disc part number would be?


----------

